#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-13
<satellit_> defarning: hi did you see my notes on maple-syrup Ubuntu 10.04 LTD? (e-mail)
<satellit_> dfarning: sorry netbook : /
<dfarning> satellit_, I took the weekend off and am just catching up.do you have a link?
<satellit_> sent forward to  you by e-mail gmail
<satellit_> also on ubuntu-sugarteam@lists.ubuntu.com  09/12/2010 08:01 AM
<satellit_> dfarning: It is a nice netbook interface.  took some work to get it on USB ecternal HD but it works
<satellit_> s/external
<dfarning> satellit_, Ok thanks I am downloading it.
<dfarning> satellit_, Ahh yes, this is the work that Solution Grove is doing for the main one to one program.
<satellit_> dfarning: starts with no activities just journal follow my recipe  for working HD
<satellit_> sugar
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-14
<satellitmap-4a3d> this is maple syrup ubuntu sugar
<satellitmap-4a3d> ian_Daniher: this is very nice
<satellitmap-4a3d> lan_Daniher: mayby got your hadle wrong....
<satellitmap-4a3d> s/handle    netbook keyboards...
<alsroot> I'm adding lucid repo to bazaar (to build sugar against lucid), what repos need to be used? I'm going to use pristine repo and updates, but there are also backports, proposed and security
<dfarning> alsroot, in maverick all of the sugar stuff is in universe(main) except etoys which is in multiverse(non-free)
<dfarning> alsroot, I would suggest that you include security.  Security include all the security updates.
<alsroot> dfarning: in fact there is no huge need in security updates since pakcages from bazaar will reuse packages from user's env
<dfarning> alsroot, ok then you should have everything you need in universe.
<alsroot> dfarning: btw what is the target fedora version for dextrose
<dfarning> alsroot, dextrose 1 uses fedora 11 because fedora dropped support for the XOs CPU.  dextrose 2 is based on fedora 14 which support the cpu again.
<alsroot> dfarning: ok, will use f14 as rpm based distro to rest rpms
<manusheel> alsroot: Hi Aleksey.
<manusheel> Around?
<alsroot> manusheel: hi
<manusheel> alsroot: I was reading the reviews of James Cameron. He ran USR on XO-1.5. In his feedback report, he wrote that the OLPC Power Management module was not available in USR. Wish to ask you on how we can make that package available.
<alsroot> manusheel: sorry, I'm not familiar w/ XO related sysmtem packages, you need to ask either OLPC people (not sure who in particular, you can ask olpc ML), or dextrose peoople
<manusheel> alsroot: Sure.
<manusheel> alsroot: James also reported that several examples of Pippy fail to start. He was able to identify the reason, and said that "import pippy" fails. Are you aware about this issue?
<dfarning> manusheel, that is a _hard_ problem.  It will require a experienced kernel/systems hacker.  The same issue hold true for adopting the OLPC anti theft stuff to debian/Ubuntu.
<alsroot> manusheel: heh, got it several time but didn't manage to figureout that was the problem
<alsroot> manusheel: ask m_anish, Pippy maint, maybe he resolved it (this issue is not 100% reproducible)
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. Can you elaborate on the problem, and provide some starting pointers on it? Can we ask dillinger to customize these modules for USR?
<manusheel> alsroot: Thanks. I'll ask James to elaborate on the test case, and will report this bug at LP. Will ask Anish to fix this issue.
<manusheel> alsroot, dfarning: A similar problem was reported for Memorize too. Import gst fails in USR, it seems.
<alsroot> manusheel: I guess in that case just gst-python wasn't installed
<alsroot> manusheel: w/ Pippy it is different, it starts python process from activity and in some envs python can't find existed pippy module
<manusheel> alsroot: Right. A ticket has been filed by Sascha on this - http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=565933
<ubot2> Debian bug 565933 in wnpp "RFP: gstreamer0.10-espeak -- GStreamer Text-To-Speech plugin utilizing the eSpeak software speech synthesizer" [Wishlist,Open]
<manusheel> alsroot: However, no one currently works on gstreamer in Sugar, it seems. Saw this been mentioned at http://wiki.debian.org/Sugar/tasks page.
<DrKenobi> Hi! Does anyone know if there is an activity like Write? I need one, because Write is not working here!
<dfarning> DrKenobi, I have to remoccmend updating to ubuntu maverick.  Write works fine in that version.
<DrKenobi> dfarning: OK. I can't do it. My HD work so bad that an upgrade is not possible. I'll have to wait for my new laptop.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-16
<satellit_> manusheel: dfarning: updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar and http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-17
<manusheel> satellit_: Hi Thomas. Great work.
<satellit_> thanks: you should try the maple syrup it is neat..but have to do a lot of installing to get it to work. Hope they finish it
<manusheel> satellit_:Sure, Thomas. I'll install and study Maple Syrup. How did you find it?
<satellit_> on blog http://planet.sugarlabs.org/  (it is referenced on web page )It is for RIT One on One project Caroline according to David
<satellit_> Manusheel: you have to follow all steps I list or no activities in f3 ring.....
 * satellit_ not easy install YET
<satellit_> need ppa added....
<satellit_> and updates
<satellit_> manusheel I used a 250 GB external USB drive for install
<lfaraone> dfarning: sorry I haven't had a chance to look at Moon, school's been keeping me down.
<manusheel> satellit_: Thanks for sharing the information. Yes, it looks like an interesting installation process :-) Going through http://planet.sugarlabs.org
<satellit_> manusheel: it is up on f1 neighborhood now
<satellit_> Manusheel: lan_Daniher is person who blogged about maple-syrup he is on #ubuntu-sugarteam
<USRMaverick-48f0> hello testing from USR Maveric
<dfarning> manusheel, satellit_ maple_syrup being done for the maine one-to-one program.
<dfarning> lfaraone, NP you had a busy summer:)
<dfarning> satellit_, the pages looks great. thanks!
<satellit_> dfarning: glad to help...will maple_sugar be completed to a later version so It is not necessary to do all that I did to get it running? I would like to obtain a copy....
<dfarning> satellit_, I have not followed maple_s* very closely.  I think that it is based on USR.... so any work we do to improve sugar on ubuntu improves maple_s* and that is as far as I have looked.
<satellit_> dfarning: had to add ppa to get it to run correctly: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu#Added_ppa
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot, Can you provide me some pointers on the bug sl#2281
<alsroot> mukul: did you manage to reproduce this issue?
<mukul> alsroot, I am not able to reproduce the same on sugar emulator.
<alsroot> mukul: in any case we can just start from traceback, try to figure out why ds_object could be None in /usr/lib/python2.6/site-packages/sugar/datastore/datastore.py", line 355
<alsroot> mukul: in fact, would be useful to try to figure out why all these trace backs happened :)
<alsroot> mukul: you can also ask bug submitter if can reproduce this issue from clear start on all boxes, and better in case of just two boxes
<alsroot> *if he can
<alsroot> ..and try to reproduce it on your boxes
<mukul> alsroot, can you also help me with sl bug #630
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630 in baz "default directory name contains unnecessary and outdated information" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630
<alsroot> mukul: do you have a plan for this bug?
<mukul> alsroot: To reproduce the bug I need to fill in some memory in the file system
<alsroot> mukul: well it is not a bug, but new sugar behaviour
<alsroot> mukul: you just need an idea what you are going to impelement instead of modal dialog
<mukul> alsroot, I was thinking that instead of the modal dialog we can have a notification displayed as in Gmail which indicates the percentage filled/remaining once it crosses a minimum barrier say 95%.This can be an alert for the user. After it crosses 99% or so, then we can have a dialog box,asking the user to delete space. Can you provide me some inputs on how this could be implemented.
<alsroot> mukul: you already has a code for modal dialog (current implementation), for sugar alert popups(like in Chat), use TimeoutAlert from alert.py in sugar-toolkit
<alsroot> ..or another Alert classes (including custom) from alert.py
<mukul> alsroot, and where must be a function for determining the memory size?
<mukul> alsroot, which file should I look into?
<alsroot> mukul: just grep where ModalAlert appears (there should be "if" code that checks current free space)
<mukul> alsroot: Ok
<manusheel> neeraj_gupta: Hi Neeraj.
<manusheel> Around?
<neeraj_gupta> manusheel sir, hi :)
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<manusheel> neeraj: Let us discuss gtkiconview and the method to arrive at a good conclusion on the control panel issue. Going through the link and the patch.
<neeraj> manusheel sir, ok.
<manusheel> neeraj: Let us discuss this in 15 mins.
<dfarning> neeraj, ping
<neeraj> dfarning: hi  :)
<dfarning> neeraj, how was your time off?
<neeraj> dfarning: it was quite good :)
<manusheel> neeraj: The apport feature enhancement looks neat. I hope we get good feedback on it.
<dfarning> neeraj, the first informal user testing of USR is starting to come in.  The big concern is the lack of browser.
<neeraj> dfarning: ok. but we still don't have a proper fix to browse in ubuntu..
<dfarning> neeraj, yes ^^ was just meant to be informative . Luke is going to contact mozilla by phone.
 * neeraj is reading might reply a little late
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok. Lets hope we get a positive and quick response.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-18
<dipankar> alsroot, hi
<dipankar> dfarning, hi
<mukul> hi bernie_afk
<mukul> hi dipankar
<dipankar> mukul, ih
<dipankar> *hi
<mukul> I have been working on sl bug #630 which relates to Full memory in Journal. I need to add certain alerts that displays free memory/% Free memory in journal. Do you have some idea?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630 in baz "default directory name contains unnecessary and outdated information" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630
<dipankar> mukul, sorry. No idea at all. :(
<mukul> dipankar, No probs
<neeraj> ishan: did u checked jarabe/model
<ishan> neeraj, sir i checked jarabe/model/neighborhood.py but i am not sure if that is the file.
<neeraj> ishan: why ?
<dfarning> mukul, will you send my your public ssh  key so I can create  a login on sunjmmer for you?
<mukul> dfarning, sure
<mukul> dfarning, which id ?
<dfarning> mukul,  it is an ssh key
<dfarning> shan, can explain what it is^^ and how to make one if you don't have one.
<mukul> dfarning, I should have been more clear. I meant which email id :P
<mukul> dfarning, At what email id should I send you?
<dfarning> mukul, ahh dfarning@gmail.com
<shan> dfarning : you want me to tell mukul?
<mukul> shan: No need
<mukul> thanks
<shan> ok
<mukul> alsroot, You around?
<dfarning> mukul, ok it looks like shanjit is set up and now I'll create your account.
<dfarning> mukul, can you try to ssh into sunjammer.sugarlabs.org
<mukul> Yes surely. Just 2 mins
<dfarning> neeraj can you send me your publick ssh key so I can create an account on sunjammer for you?
<neeraj_> dfarning, in a min
<neeraj_> dfarning, sent. email id neeraj @ seeta dot in
<manusheel> dfarning: Can the notification from root@sugarlabs.org be resend to me?
<manusheel> dfarning: Tried again. I think the password it is asking at ssh is a temporary password provided by sunjammer. Tried that too. However, it does not seem to connect. This problem happens in svn component while using eclipse too.
<mukul> dfarning, done. It says system restart required. I am able to ssh
<dfarning> manusheel, Ok we will try to figure out what is up with your key a little later.
<manusheel> dfarning: sure.
<dfarning> mukul, great soo ssh works can you try filezilla?
<dfarning> manusheel, I think we have accounts set up for everyone that is around.
<neeraj_> dfarning, able to ssh and use filezilla.
<dfarning> neeraj +1
<manusheel> dfarning: Great.
<dfarning> manusheel, do you use this key for anything else?
<manusheel> dfarning: Yes, I use this key for other servers too.
<dfarning> manusheel, what is the exact message you get when entering 'ssh manusheel@sunjammer.sugarlabs.org' ?
<manusheel> dfarning: A message box comes up, which says "unlock your private key".
<manusheel> dfarning: The full message is "Enter password to unlock the private key".
<dfarning> manusheel, I am pretty sure that is asking for the passphrase you used when creating the key.
<manusheel> I did try that. It works well on other machines. Let me check this again.
<manusheel> dfarning: I now got connected without the password. This was the 3rd try. Better late than never :-)
<manusheel> dfarning: Will prefer using IP addresses in future.
<manusheel> 140.186.70.53 seems to be the IP address of sunjammer. Do we shuffle around machines at times?
<dfarning> ok, you should be set.  have you changed the password on achievo?
<dfarning> manusheel, and finally can you follow the instructions at http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Sysadmin/IRC_Proxy so we can set up an IRC proxy for your.
<dfarning> manusheel, please send that information to me rather than the sysadmin contact.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. I'll send you the details. Thank you.
<dfarning> manusheel, BIP is awesome on flaky internet connections.
<manusheel> dfarning: Glad to hear. Yes, Henry Hardy used to talk about it. Interesting underlying technology.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-19
<manusheel_> neeraj: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/1442
<manusheel_> http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2195
 * dfarning is away: Away
 * dfarning is back (gone 00:00:13)
 * dipankar is away: Be Right Back
 * ishan is away for dinner
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<mukul> hi sir
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<manusheel> mukul: Did you get a chance to send the documentation on the analysis and implementation plan for the bug assigned to you?
<mukul> manusheel sir: I will do that in some time.
<manusheel> mukul: Ok.
<mukul> alsroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/496530/ please have a look
<mukul> alsroot, I am trying to add a Continue button in the modal dialog which on clicking will take us to the main view
<alsroot> mukul: and whats the problem?
<mukul> alsroot, I have reproduced the error by making some adjustments to the variable. Also, to display the message only once, I've added this code. But it does not do the desired thing. http://paste.ubuntu.com/496532/
<mukul> alsroot, Sorry I forgot to mention. I was looking at the sl bug #630
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630 in baz "default directory name contains unnecessary and outdated information" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630
<alsroot> mukul: so you plan is showing alert dialog only once?
<alsroot> *your
<mukul> What I plan to do is: Add a Continue button in the modal dialog box. Also, there should be a way to come back to the Main View. So now what happens is that when I return by pressing F3. it shows the dialog again. So I have modified the code. But it is not being implemented properly
<mukul> alsroot, I will be back in 5 mins.
<alsroot> mukul: I guess continue button might just close dialog (to return to current view)
 * ishan is back
<mukul> alsroot, Yes that is what I want to implement. What changes should I make in the 15-19 lines
<alsroot> mukul: I guess you'll have to modify the code where ModalAlert appears, look like this code shows the journal not ModalAlert itself
<mukul> alsroot, This code I found out in the file ModalAlert.py
<mukul> Ok I'll grep it and find some other files too
<alsroot> mukul: just grep for "ModalAlert()"
 * dipankar is back (gone 01:12:05)
<mukul> <mukul> alsroot, that is the only place where the ModalAlert() is called. Either the problem lies in the code mentioned by me or something is wrong in the function itself.
<mukul> <mukul> alsroot, There has to be sthing wrong in the code itself
<mukul> <mukul> manusheel, alsroot : http://paste.ubuntu.com/496532/ Here I think the value of i is always initialised to be 1 and thus no change in output. Do I have to define sthing like extern variable so that its value does not chang
<neeraj> #sugar
<manusheel> neeraj: Hi Neeraj.
<neeraj> manusheel: Hi sir
<manusheel> neeraj: Any help needed on that gtk icon issue?
<ishan> manusheel, sir that didnt worked as my cpsection is not opening up
<neeraj> manusheel: Sir, I will start working from where I left last night. Will ask in case of any doubt.
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure..
<neeraj> I slept whole day, so will remain awake for next 4-5 hrs :)
<manusheel> neeraj: Sure.
<manusheel> ishan: Ok.
<dfarning> neeraj nice work last night:)
<manusheel> ishan: Where are you facing issues?
<neeraj> dfarning: thanks.. Still in learning phase w.r.t to pygtk. Hopefully I will pick up things quickly. This bug has made me study python, pygtk and lots of sugar code and helped in learning new things :)
<manusheel> neeraj: Can you help Ishan on this a bit. In a meeting right now. Ishan, I'll be back soon.
<ishan> manusheel, after making changes and rebuilding sugar-jhbuild when i right click and click on settings it doesnt open ups
<neeraj> ishan: what problem are u facing?
<ishan> neeraj, ^^
<ishan> working on http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/245
<neeraj> hmm.. ishan what changes did u made?
<dfarning> neeraj. yep you jumped in the deep end and survived... that is the sign of a good hacker:)
<neeraj> ishan: where did u added the code?
<ishan> neeraj in buddymenu.py
<ishan> but i dont think that should be the file since if we add the code there it wil show busy worker when we click on my setting but whereas we want it to show when we click on languages under cpsection
<neeraj> ishan: ok. that newly added line caused the problem.. That 100% sure.
<ishan> yep
<ishan> neeraj:i just took some points from the patch made by anurag sir on displaying busy cursor for logging and shutdown options
<neeraj> ishan: ok.. reading the bug details on bugs.sugarlabs
<ishan> neeraj okay
<neeraj> ishan: Ok. Wish if u can also tell me the bug number on which anurag was working.
<ishan> neeraj:2151
<neeraj> ishan: As the bug description say's that we want the cursor to display when we select the language option. Do we need it any other cpsection menu ?
<ishan> neeraj: as mentioned in the bug filed i dont think so
<neeraj> ishan: Ok.
<ishan> neeraj, aby pointer on above problem?
<ishan> aby/any
<neeraj> ishan: yes. wait a min
<ishan> neeraj, sure
<neeraj> ishan: are you sure that code will work? I mean anurag has mentioned that the patch failed to work.  http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2151#comment:4
<neeraj> Also, Ishan, I think you might need to modify the gui.py file in jarabe/controlpanel
<ishan> neeraj, okay
<neeraj> because, from here we choose the option and call the respective cp section menu.
<ishan> neeraj, +1
<neeraj> ishan: one solution which is coming to my mind is that we can add a condition that if current option ==language, then show the busy cursor
<dfarning> neeraj, for simplicity how about switching to  busy cursor every time?  the user just wont see the change unless something is slow.
<neeraj> dfarning: yes. that we can do. But I was not sure whether we could do this. I mean for simplicity add that in every item. :).
